# Winter Warm up deal



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

The winter warmup deal here in So Cal is $26/hr peak, $20/hr regular and$16/hr off-peak. It says that you must accept at least 90% of trips, average at least 1 trip/hour, be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked and must complete trips in my area. Well, I worked my but off today 3 hours from about 9am to noon and from 12:30pm to a little after 3:30pm and only took 9 trips, $55, took at least 1 trip/hour, accepted all trips (but had about 4 cancellations), kept my app running for 3 solid hours or a little more each time and all trips were in my area. So do you guys think I'll get an extra $65 today? I hope so because it's almost not worth getting less than $10/hour. In fact, I got $9.16/hour today. That is what minimum wage is in my area. Soon to be $10/hour.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

You wont get $65. You will get 80% of that at best. The way I'm told from Uber how this is calculated is that they take your gross earnings (includes safe ride fees, surge pricing, split rider fees) and divide that by the number of hours you worked. That is how much you made per hour in Uber math...although in real math, that is your average hourly rate. Say this average comes out to $15 an hour, then Uber would pay you $5 an hour for the guarantee, then take there cut. In this example you would get $5 x 6 hours x 80% = $24


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

daveinsandiego said:


> You wont get $65. You will get 80% of that at best. The way I'm told from Uber how this is calculated is that they take your gross earnings (includes safe ride fees, surge pricing, split rider fees) and divide that by the number of hours you worked. That is how much you made per hour in Uber math...although in real math, that is your average hourly rate. Say this average comes out to $15 an hour, then Uber would pay you $5 an hour for the guarantee, then take there cut. In this example you would get $5 x 6 hours x 80% = $24


Sorry Dave. But Uber pulled through. Here's what the line says for an added payment based on the $20/hr promise. At least now I know that they are making good on that promotion. Otherwise I was thinking about quitting. Here's what the line in my statement says: 
"Winter Warm Up Regular Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 10.53 hours and grossed $10.02 per hour in gross fares. We added $84.13 to your account."

So I'm hoping that by telling all the drivers here that they are being compensated as promised that we can trust Uber to take care of us. One thing I like about this is that I didn't rack up a bunch of miles on my car and still made decent money. Keep in mind, that I only worked for two days. I may be more inclined to work a little more now that I know I will be compensated.

Good luck Uber partners!


----------



## smipple (Jan 27, 2015)

So this is my first week with uber and I had no idea about this winter warm up deal, when I got the email about my invoice I checked it and had 64.53 in trip earinings and 122.93 in miscellaneous and needless to say I was thinking there was a mistake. i worked 13.4 regular hours and they added 75.84 to my account and then i worked 8.05 peak hours and added 47.84 to my account. do they do this often?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Jeep Daddy said:


> Sorry Dave. But Uber pulled through. Here's what the line says for an added payment based on the $20/hr promise. At least now I know that they are making good on that promotion. Otherwise I was thinking about quitting. Here's what the line in my statement says:
> "Winter Warm Up Regular Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 10.53 hours and grossed $10.02 per hour in gross fares. We added $84.13 to your account."
> 
> So I'm hoping that by telling all the drivers here that they are being compensated as promised that we can trust Uber to take care of us. One thing I like about this is that I didn't rack up a bunch of miles on my car and still made decent money. Keep in mind, that I only worked for two days. I may be more inclined to work a little more now that I know I will be compensated.
> ...


That is not good money !!


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

smipple said:


> So this is my first week with uber and I had no idea about this winter warm up deal, when I got the email about my invoice I checked it and had 64.53 in trip earinings and 122.93 in miscellaneous and needless to say I was thinking there was a mistake. i worked 13.4 regular hours and they added 75.84 to my account and then i worked 8.05 peak hours and added 47.84 to my account. do they do this often?


I saved the email and there's nothing about when it expires. The reason for this is because at about the same time Uber did a rate reduction for riders. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they reduced fares from $1.50/mile to something like $.90 a mile. This hurts the Uber drivers because they obviously get paid based on the amount the rider pays. So to make up for it Uber did this hourly guarantee. They make keep it this way until they increase their customer base (riders) and then raise the rates and then take away the guarantee or who knows.

As far as Txchick goes, it may not be good money for you, but for a retired guy like me that just needs some spare cash to take a trip or take a date on a nice dinner it is good money. It's better than no guarantee. I only made $10/hour without the guarantee. So the guarantee doubled the money I would have made for those two days I worked.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

smipple said:


> So this is my first week with uber and I had no idea about this winter warm up deal, when I got the email about my invoice I checked it and had 64.53 in trip earinings and 122.93 in miscellaneous and needless to say I was thinking there was a mistake. i worked 13.4 regular hours and they added 75.84 to my account and then i worked 8.05 peak hours and added 47.84 to my account. do they do this often?


They are only doing it right now because they cut fares. It will go away soon. There is no time stated so they can take it off whenever they want. It is already gone in Dallas.



Jeep Daddy said:


> So I'm hoping that by telling all the drivers here that they are being compensated as promised that we can trust Uber to take care of us.


You trust in Uber to take care of you, I will trust myself. You may think it is good money now, wait until they don't give you the $84.13 in Uberfare.


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> You trust in Uber to take care of you, I will trust myself. You may think it is good money now, wait until they don't give you the $84.13 in Uberfare.


That's really just a figure of speech. I don't really trust any company. There's no loyalty these days. It's the almighty dollar that we are all after. When Uber takes away the money, driver participation will probably drop off like rats jumping off a sinking ship. When it takes 20 minutes or longer for riders to get a ride, and the complaints mount and the Taxi's start getting some of the business back, then Uber will rethink things I'm sure. But by then they'll have to mount another aggressive driver recruitment program to fill all those vacancies.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeep Daddy said:


> Sorry Dave. But Uber pulled through. Here's what the line says for an added payment based on the $20/hr promise. At least now I know that they are making good on that promotion. Otherwise I was thinking about quitting. Here's what the line in my statement says:
> "Winter Warm Up Regular Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 10.53 hours and grossed $10.02 per hour in gross fares. We added $84.13 to your account."
> 
> So I'm hoping that by telling all the drivers here that they are being compensated as promised that we can trust Uber to take care of us. One thing I like about this is that I didn't rack up a bunch of miles on my car and still made decent money. Keep in mind, that I only worked for two days. I may be more inclined to work a little more now that I know I will be compensated.
> ...


Based on your original statement I was assuming you only worked 6 hours. Looks like you worked 10 hours and got compensated for 80% of that. Still math is the same. Roughly 10 hours at roughly $10 an hour and you get compensated for 80% of roughly $100


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I go the promotion and seems legit two weeks in a row. I still won't get up at the crack of dawn for $16 gross guarantee but the $20 and $26 guarantee is fair (or is that fare?) and will drive those hours when I can. The $16 one might work out in my surburbia home as even if I get one cheap $5 ride, I will make the $16 guarantee and still be close to home. Might try that this week and report back next Tuesday. Uber wants drivers available at all times and will pay extra just to satisfy the customer (and a little with the driver). I might smile this week as it might work out with off peak = very fair wage.


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

Got this from Uber Partner Support today:

"We calculate eligibility for hours from the beginning to end of each hour. You must be online at least 50 minutes of the hour for it count towards the guarantee. If you do not meet the minimum number of required minutes then you will not receive the hourly guarantee.

Here are some examples to help explain:

Kelly goes online at 1:05 pm, and stays online until 2:00 pm. She is eligible for one hour for the 1pm to 2pm hour.

Jeff goes online at 1:35 pm, and stays online until 3:00 pm. He is eligible for the 2pm - 3pm hour for the guarantee, but not the 1pm-2pm hour, since he was online for less than 50 minutes during that hour.

Please note that the *trips per hour* and *acceptance rate* qualifications are averaged over all the hours in each separate guarantee period - peak hours, regular hours and non-peak hours. This helps ensure you have the best chance of qualifying for each guarantee period."



daveinsandiego said:


> Based on your original statement I was assuming you only worked 6 hours. Looks like you worked 10 hours and got compensated for 80% of that. Still math is the same. Roughly 10 hours at roughly $10 an hour and you get compensated for 80% of roughly $100


Yes Dave, my original statement was concerning one day of work last week. I actually worked two days and didn't track my time or movements on the previous day so I didn't want to falsely say that I worked 10 hours because I wasn't sure that I stayed logged in for a solid hour and if I took a ride or rejected any rides in any particular hour that day.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Jeep Daddy said:


> ... Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they reduced fares from $1.50/mile to something like $.90 a mile. This hurts the Uber drivers because they obviously get paid based on the amount the rider pays. So to make up for it Uber did this hourly guarantee. They make keep it this way until they increase their customer base (riders) and then raise the rates and then take away the guarantee or who knows...


The fares went from $1.10/mile, $0.21/min., and $0.85 base to $0.90/mile, $0.18/min and NO base fee.

I don't think there has been a rate increase of any insignificance in the LA/OC market in recent history. So, I would not hold my breath waiting for a fare hike.


----------

